# Wheel damage - serial number



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

I'm going to ask that these be replaced. While I expect a fight, any idiot can tell that these markings didn't come from me. Before I have them replaced, I want to either mark them or record a serial number if there is one. Before I start rolling around on the ground with an inspection mirror, can anyone tell me if there is a number, and where? Thanks.

Here's my wheel gouge. There's an almost identical mark on both the front and rear...identical circomference.

Thanks,
Gerry
http://www.carbondaleporkdistrict.com/forum/wheelgouge.jpg


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

ShoddyHog said:


> I'm going to ask that these be replaced. While I expect a fight, any idiot can tell that these markings didn't come from me. Before I have them replaced, I want to either mark them or record a serial number if there is one. Before I start rolling around on the ground with an inspection mirror, can anyone tell me if there is a number, and where? Thanks.
> 
> Here's my wheel gouge. There's an almost identical mark on both the front and rear...identical circomference.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the views. I looked and couldn't see an obvious number stamped anywhere, but I don't think it will matter. When I got to the dealer today and showed the sales manager the damage, he agreed with me, and put a couple on order. It will be hard to not put a brand new set on when I'm standing there watching them.

They didn't blink an eye...Aufffenberg is still A+ to me. He also warned me of a couple things....rotate & balance on schedule and be sure not to red line her. I know I've heard the tire stuff here, but not the red line warning. Then again, I hope the hell I never do that anyway. The only times I've gotten on her hard, I've shifted early.

I plan on having this beast for a long time, and I want to make sure she holds together.

Gerry

Gerry


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

That's cool that Auffenberger is treating you well. If you are interested in the red line question, I recently started a thread asking how close to red line it is safe to get, and there was some good discussion in the thread (though differing opinions on some aspects  ).

I viewed your thread yesterday, but didn't know one way or another beyond being able to say "I've never heard of serial numbers on wheels before." so didn't bother posting just to say that.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

Clueless said:


> I viewed your thread yesterday, but didn't know one way or another beyond being able to say "I've never heard of serial numbers on wheels before." so didn't bother posting just to say that.


Coming from an aircraft mechanics background, I'm used to seeing serial numbers on all kinds of things. I had no idea if there was such a thing, but I thought it would be good to record if they were pulling a fast one on me. In this case, there won't be a chance. I'll be standing there waiting for them to mount and balance two tires...there's no chance they'd be able to repair those.

I'll have to take a rain check on the red line thread for now...after my Bonnie losing a wheel bearing and taking the goat back to the dealer, I'm a little behind. Well, that could be debated :lol: 

Gerry


----------

